# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Τοστιέρα De Longi CG298

## haf

Το πρώτο σύμπτωμα ήταν όταν  ο θερμοστάτης δε σταμάτησε και καρβουνιασε το τοστ, κατοπιν δεν λειτούργησε καθόλου

Τι θα μπορούσα να μετρήσω και να ελέγξω ;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις διότι το μικρότερο ροζ κομμάτι διαχωριστικής (πορσελάνης?) στην 3η φωτογραφία έχει χάσει την στήριξη προς τα διμεταλλικά ελάσματα και σε καμιά περίπτωση μπορεί να επισκευαστεί παρά μόνο αντικατάσταση με ίδιο .
https://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?...d=51&m=516&l=1
Μετά από την αλλαγή θερμοστάτη (ή πριν την αλλαγή θερμοστάτη) καλό είναι εξέταση των αντιστάσεων με μεγγερ

Προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις 
Να μην επιλέγουμε πολλά watt , όσο γίνεται λιγότερα "το καλό πράγμα αργεί" (γενικά σε πάσης φύσεως συσκευές)
αν το προσέξουμε αυτό , μόνο τότε οι συσκευές μας θα γίνουν οι "μοναδικές μας αγάπες".

----------


## haf

> Δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις διότι το μικρότερο ροζ κομμάτι διαχωριστικής (πορσελάνης?) στην 3η φωτογραφία έχει χάσει την στήριξη προς τα διμεταλλικά ελάσματα και σε καμιά περίπτωση μπορεί να επισκευαστεί παρά μόνο αντικατάσταση με ίδιο .
> https://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?...d=51&m=516&l=1
> Μετά από την αλλαγή θερμοστάτη (ή πριν την αλλαγή θερμοστάτη) καλό είναι εξέταση των αντιστάσεων με μεγγερ
> 
> Προσωπικές εκτιμήσεις 
> Να μην επιλέγουμε πολλά watt , όσο γίνεται λιγότερα "το καλό πράγμα αργεί" (γενικά σε πάσης φύσεως συσκευές)
> αν το προσέξουμε αυτό , μόνο τότε οι συσκευές μας θα γίνουν οι "μοναδικές μας αγάπες".



Ευχαριστώ, επειδή δεν εχω όργανο μεγγερ υπάρχει κάποιος αλλο τρόπος να τις μετρήσω η να αλλάξω πρώτα θερμοστάτη και μετά να παραγγείλω αντίσταση αν τελικά δεν λειτουργεί?

Επίσης υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει η αντίσταση?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η αντίσταση προς το παρόν είναι πιθανά οκ , αλλά αυτό το προσθέτω στην άποψη π.χ. να το ξέχασες πολύ ώρα αναμμένο και όσο να είναι μπορεί να έχει στρεβλώσει η αντίσταση και θα σου κάνει πρόβλημα αργότερα.
Το κατάλληλο ανταλλακτικό το είδες πιο πάνω στο link . + κόστος αποστολής μήπως πλησιάζει αγορά νέας τοστιέρας ?

----------

haf (08-12-20)

----------


## haf

Η τοστιερα εχει ενα 50 πανω κατω... θα κανω μια δοκιμη με αντικατασταση θερμοστατη και βλεπουμε..

Επίσης η αντισταση της φωτο2 θα πρεπει να την μετρησω με ελευθερο το ενα ακρο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με ελεύθερα όλα τα άκρα (θα κουραστείς ?)

----------


## haf

> Με ελεύθερα όλα τα άκρα (θα κουραστείς ?)


  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Fordakias

Μέτρησε την θερμική ασφάλεια. (Το εξάρτημα που βρίσκεται μέσα στο σιλικονούχο σωληνάκι)

----------

haf (08-12-20)

----------


## haf

Ευχαριστώ για τις υποδείξεις σας, με ελάχιστο κόστος την αλλαγή του θερμοστάτη μόνο λειτουργεί πάλι !

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλού κακού κάνε αυτό που κάνω εγώ στην τοστιέρα ή μπρίκι για καφέ , πριν το φις της πρίζας έχω πάντα από αυτούς τους μηχανικούς χρονοδιακόπτες ανά 15 λεπτο κτλ .
Είτε ξεχαστείς , είτε κολλήσει ο θερμοστάτης αλλά δεν δουλέψει το θερμικό ορίου ασφαλείας (που γιαυτό υπάρχει το θερμικό ορίου ασφαλείας και θα έπρεπε να κόψει) , όχι σώνει και καλά να έχει πρόβλημα , ίσως δεν πρόλαβε να κόψει ανάλογα πόση ώρα το άφησες *και το πρόλαβες ευτυχώς εσύ* . (είναι το εξάρτημα που σου είπαν στο #8 )

Ο λόγος που είπες τελικά ότι "δεν λειτούργησε καθόλου" ήταν και πάλι ευτυχώς από τον θερμοστάτη (θα μπορούσε και όχι)

----------


## haf

> Μέτρησε την θερμική ασφάλεια. (Το εξάρτημα που βρίσκεται μέσα στο σιλικονούχο σωληνάκι)


Μετράω ωμικη αντίσταση κάτι άλλο ? σε τη ρύθμιση το πολύμετρο?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η θερμική ασφάλεια είναι σχεδόν παρόμοια με την ασφάλεια κυλινδρική "γυαλάκι" , με την διαφορά ότι εκτός των συνηθισμένων χαρακτηριστικών τάσης και έντασης (π.χ. 250V & π.χ. 10Α ) συσχετίζονται και με μια μάξιμουμ θερμοκρασία που την έχει ορίσει ο κατασκευαστής για την κάθε ξεχωριστή συσκευή .
https://www.venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9...D/2380/Level/a
εάν ο θερμοστάτης π.χ. στο τέρμα της ρύθμισης μπορεί να δώσει στο εσωτερικό της συσκευής π.χ. 150C βαθμούς κελσίου 
Για παν ενδεχόμενο ο κατασκευαστής βάζει ένα επίπεδο πιο πάνω ασφάλεια θερμική π.χ. για τους 150C (μάξιμουμ από θερμοστάτη ) σε 170C μάξιμουμ για την θερμική ασφάλεια και αυτή θα είναι μιας χρήσεως και δεν επανέρχεται (θέλει αλλαγή) .
Η δήλωση όμως ότι "κόλλησε ο θερμοστάτης " (και δεν ξέρουμε για πόσο χρόνο και τι θερμοκρασία έχει φτάσει π.χ. πάνω από 170C? ) θα έπρεπε να είχε κοπεί .

Δεν κόπηκε η θερμική ασφάλεια (η ασάφεια είναι ξεπέρασε πράγματι τους 170C?) 
Γιαυτό σε ρώτησα πόσο χρονικό διάστημα ξεχάστηκε η τοστιέρα αναμμένη.
Γιαυτό και πρότεινα χρονοδιακόπτη για να είσαι ακόμη πιο σίγουρος για παν ενδεχόμενο.
Υπάρχουν και τοστιέρες που έχουν και αυτόματη στάνταρ χρονική απενεργοποίηση ενσωματωμένη .

----------


## mariost

Ο θερμοστάτης  θέλει αλλαγή. Και να μην είναι ο ίδιος  ας είναι από άλλη τοστιέρα  αν δεν βρεις τον κανονικό  τον δικό του. Φτάνει να στηριχθεί σωστά για να παίρνει εντολή όπως πρέπει. Τώρα  για τις αντιστάσεις μέτρησε τες με ένα πολύμετρο (αν και νομίζω είναι εντάξει. Συνήθως είναι εν σειρά  οπότε η κάθε μια παίρνει  115 βόλτ. Η τιμή της κάθε μίας πρέπει να είναι R=V^2/P = 110*110/P=12100/ΙΣΧΥ. (ΙΣΧΥΣ=ΤΟ ΜΙΣΌ ΤΗΣ ΟΛΙΚΗΣ  ΤΗΣ ΤΟΣΤΙΕΡΑΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ).Βασικά  αν σου δείχνουν ίδια τιμή και οι δύο  είναι εντάξει. Για έλεγχο διαρροής βάζεις το απλό πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα των μεγκωμ  και ελέγχεις διαρροή στη γείωση δηλαδή στο μεταλλικό σκάφος. Κατά 99 %  μόλις βάλεις θερμοστάτη θα δουλέψει.

----------

